# What spoke wrench to get?



## tim808 (Nov 14, 2011)

Should I start with a cheap simple multi spoke wrench, like an Avenir, and later upgrade to a set of Park spoke wrenches? 

After I upgrade, I could put the cheaper wrench in the tool pouch on my bike. 

Thanks!


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

i would just buy the park wrenches to start with it never seems to fail when i try to cheap out on stuff like tools i almost always end up having to buy the good ones anyway for one reason or another. i would then get a multi tool for the bike i believe the topeak mini 18 i carry has two spoke wrenches on it plus everything else i would need for most trailside repairs.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't carry a spoke wrench when riding. If you damage a wheel so bad that you can't ride back to a trailhead, a spoke wrench isn't going to help.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Spokey - DT Swiss. Awesome tool, just makes you want to build another wheel. Light too, if you want to carry one while touring etc.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Park spoke wrenches, and have used them for years and built many wheels with them. You don't need to buy a set, though. Just buy the one you need.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

I generally only like to buy a tool once. Buy the one you like best.

Be careful using it. My early experience with a spoke wrench was costly (a set of Ringle Bubba hubs and Mavic 231 rims). I'll disassemble my entire bike without a thought but I tend to leave my wheels to a pro. A bicycle wheel is a delicate balance of strength and fragility. 

Not trying to discourage you from learning the basics. Maybe you will become an expert wheelsmith. Just don't buy a spoke wrench and think it makes you a bike mechanic.

When I ruined my wheels I tightened up a few spokes and set off for a ride. Heard a little 'tink' and realized later my hub had broken. A couple days later, the other one did the same thing.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Generally speaking (for MTBers), get the black one from Park. If it doesn't fit your spoke nipples, get new wheels  (kidding. . . . a little bit)

Park Tool Co. » SW-0 : Spoke Wrench : Wheel & Spoke

or

Park Tool Co. » SW-40 : Four-Sided Spoke Wrench : Wheel & Spoke


----------



## tim808 (Nov 14, 2011)

jeffj - your mind reading abilities are great! After reading BadMechanics post I was just about to ask which size to buy.

groundoggy - Thanks for the advice! I never would have thought that hubs were that "sensitive". I just need to true my rim a little.

Thanks!!


----------

